# CoolerMaster Elite 341 front I/O panel



## Hicountryrider (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm considering purchasing the Elite 341 microATX case. The front panel I/O panel has 2 built-in USB ports and 2 audio ports. It also has cutouts for IEEE 1394 and eSata connections. My motherboard has available headers for both of these. I'm looking for a good supplier of these 2 internal connectors and also any tips or info on how to attach them to the panel as there does not appear to be any fastener holes.








I've found one supplier, frontx.com, that has IEEE 1394 internal connectors but does not carry eSata connectors. Neither option appears to be easily connected to the Elite 341 I/O front panel.
Option 1:








Option 2:









Any assistance appreciated.


----------



## drew16387 (Oct 3, 2008)

they should just clip in once the blanking plate is removed


----------

